# Exercise with hashimotos



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

One thing my current endocrinologist is really pushing is exercise. I've also seen other articles talking to exercise as being important. Something to consider if you are having issues. I joined a gym that is very close to my house. I also take multiple walks during the day at work.

I need to get into it more, but it can be hard when your thyroid is out of whack. I'm finding a lot of these types of catch 22 situations with this issue. You need to exercise but you are tired, you need to have a positive outlook but it affects your mood (anxiety, depression, etc)...

The endocrinologist wanted me to do at least 30 minutes a day. I think I maybe able to get there soon. Before when my medicine was pretty low it was very difficult. I think I'm getting closer now.

This is an interesting article on the subject. I'll caveat it with it's someone who makes money on this stuff. However, I find his advice seems to be pretty good and normal: https://www.restartmed.com/thyroid-stimulating-exercises/


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you are using your thyroid disease to try and escape exercise? - Just Do It!

Get moving... take a walk - do some yard work, clean your house. Get your blood pumping. Nobody sleeps less than me and even when I am tired I still exercise. Keeps me sane -



> The endocrinologist wanted me to do at least 30 minutes a day.


That's a 1 mile walk for many - not asking too much if you ask me.


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

When I was really sick at the beginning of all this, I noticed exercise really helped. I must have been extremely low thyroid. Thank goodness it got figured out in not too long a timeframe.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

catch 22 it is......

the more upset you get at not getting any better fast causes anxeity and deppression......

those feelings cause stress......

stress is not a good thing with autoimmune diseases.....

it just makes them worse......

getting busy with something whether it be work, exersise or hobbies......

activity keeps your mind off every little ach and pain.....

try and keep your mind off the way you feel and I'm sure you'll come around to feeling better.

it takes time......

good luck


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

When my TSH was above 100, I skipped working out. Anything lower? I hit the gym! It really does help.


----------

